# Delta 36-725 table saw, 2 year review



## ADBuilt (Sep 20, 2014)

I have also had this saw for a couple years now. I use it almost daily with my projects. I have been extremely pleased with how well it has held up. Getting this saw was a game changer for me. My old saw would jump around when turned on and the fence never stayed parallel to the blade. With this saw there is no vibration and it is quiet! After initial set up I have never had to adjust the fence. I was worried about the saw's HP before buying it, but as long as you have the correct blade and it is sharp I have never had a problem with it bogging down. Glad to see another person is having great luck with it as well.


----------



## EricLew (Aug 29, 2014)

I have mine for almost a year and a half now and also couldn't be happier. It was my first "real table saw" previously having a little Craftsman bench top saw. As a hobbyist, I only get to use it on weekends, but it hasn't given me a single issue since I got it set up the first time. I have made several projects and it has served me better than I could have hoped. There is a community of 36-725 owners here who feel the same way, and I regret this saw has gotten a bad rep because of issues a few have had. I would buy it again in a minute.


----------

